# What are the most common weight loss myths?



## Derek Wilson (Nov 4, 2019)

I'll point out only those that I once believed. It becomes rather funny when you start educating yourself about something and whilst in the process you look back and almost have the urge to laugh at how differently you used to think of a certain things. The thought of weight loss used to make me nauseous. I thought it was impossible for me to begin with, and it meant not eating what I love. I was so wrong about everything.

*First off,* I started out with believing that starvation would do the job nicely. It actually does though rather painfully but you wouldn't want to damage your organs that way?the worst way to think of losing weight when you're thinking long term.


*Calorie counting:* I mean you really have to have so much leisure hours at hand to get that done and even that wouldn't guarantee if you're doing it right. Waste of time.


*Carbs makes me fat:* Initially I was told to cut down on carbs completely, leading me to believe they made me fat. After trying for two weeks I knew it was load of bullshit?If eaten in the right quantity, they won't cause you to gain weight.


*Skipping meals:* Good God what was I thinking?! Skipping meals is definitely not a good idea. To lose weight and keep it off, you have to reduce the amount of calories you consume and increase the calories you burn through exercise. But skipping meals altogether can result in tiredness and may mean you miss out on essential nutrients.


*Not eating before workout:* I was stupid enough to think not eating before going to gym would help me burn more calories, it made things worse for me instead. Obviously having not eaten anything pre-workout I didn't have the energy to move about and work out properly, it made my head spin and that was that. Thanks!


----------



## nathandev (Nov 4, 2019)

I thought the same but it ain't help, but the truth is if you wake up early morning just do a walk for 20-30 minutes and drink 8 liters of water a day and eat whatever you like, doing this for 3 months will make you a thiner.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 11, 2019)

Walking is always a good thing. We have to do some exercise and follow some routine to lose weight fast. That's it!


----------



## solidassears (Nov 11, 2019)

Derek Wilson said:


> I'll point out only those that I once believed. It becomes rather funny when you start educating yourself about something and whilst in the process you look back and almost have the urge to laugh at how differently you used to think of a certain things. The thought of weight loss used to make me nauseous. I thought it was impossible for me to begin with, and it meant not eating what I love. I was so wrong about everything.
> 
> *First off,* I started out with believing that starvation would do the job nicely. It actually does though rather painfully but you wouldn't want to damage your organs that way?the worst way to think of losing weight when you're thinking long term.
> 
> ...




I think the most common one is that you can exercise away fat and eat what you want. You hear people say things like, "Eating this chocolate cake means I have to spend an extra 30 minutes on the treadmill" or something like that. Won't work, you burn a certain amount of calories just to stay alive, I call that amount my baseline calories. To significantly change that baseline and burn fat takes a huge amount of time and work. If I work out at my max level for an hour, I may burn an extra 500-600 calories, lets see, how many fries or how big a burger is 500-600 calories? It takes only a small cheat meal or snack to blow any calorie deficit you may have from exercise. I wish it were not true because I love to eat! LOL!!!


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Nov 11, 2019)

Derek Wilson said:


> *Calorie counting:* I mean you really have to have so much leisure hours at hand to get that done and even that wouldn't guarantee if you're doing it right. Waste of time.



*Counting Calories Is Vital*

Counting calories is a vital component in enduring weight loss or gain. 

You need to know if you are in a calorie deficit for weight loss or calorie surplus for weight gain.

Counting calories, as anything worth while require a time investment.  

Not counting calories around to taking a trip without a road map.  You end up driving around lost and hoping you get there.  



Derek Wilson said:


> *Skipping meals:* Good God what was I thinking?! Skipping meals is definitely not a good idea. To lose weight and keep it off, you have to reduce the amount of calories you consume and increase the calories you burn through exercise. But skipping meals altogether can result in tiredness and may mean you miss out on essential nutrients.



*You Aren't Thinking*

Skipping a meal via Intermittent Fasting provide many health benefits.  One of them is weight loss, via a decrease in caloric intake.



Derek Wilson said:


> *Not eating before workout:* I was stupid enough to think not eating before going to gym would help me burn more calories, it made things worse for me instead. Obviously having not eaten anything pre-workout I didn't have the energy to move about and work out properly, it made my head spin and that was that. Thanks!



*Your Are Still Stupid*

You have more than enough glucose stored for training without needing consume food prior to your training. 

Around 400 to 500 gram of glucose is what you have stored; more than enough to get you though a workout.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Nov 12, 2019)

solidassears said:


> you can exercise away fat and eat what you want.



Yes, that's not going to work for the majority.




solidassears said:


> If I work out at my max level for an hour, I may burn an extra 500-600 calories, ...



Very few individual burn that many calories in a workout.  Treadmills, Bikes, Ellipticals, etc dramatically overestimate the number of calories burned.

Fit Bit Monitors are no better. 

While the number of calories burned in training has a value, what even more important is your EPOC, Excess Post Oxygen Consumption.  The means you jack up your metabolism for hour after your training; providing your program is well written and executed.

EPOC amount to "Overcharging you metabolic credit card".  You then have to pay it back with interest. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 17, 2019)

solidassears said:


> I think the most common one is that you can exercise away fat and eat what you want. You hear people say things like, "Eating this chocolate cake means I have to spend an extra 30 minutes on the treadmill" or something like that. Won't work, you burn a certain amount of calories just to stay alive, I call that amount my baseline calories. To significantly change that baseline and burn fat takes a huge amount of time and work. If I work out at my max level for an hour, I may burn an extra 500-600 calories, lets see, how many fries or how big a burger is 500-600 calories? It takes only a small cheat meal or snack to blow any calorie deficit you may have from exercise. I wish it were not true because I love to eat! LOL!!!



Like your words! I love to eat.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 17, 2019)

Small frequent meals plus daily cardio and weight lifting 5 days a week works best for me for cutting up.
I?ve done it with high protein, moderate carbs, very low fat.  I?ve done it with the 40/30/30 ratio. Both worked. Total calories is what matters but for me spreading them out in small meals works better than intermittent fasting. Perhaps it?s just psychosomatic but taking in too many calories at once just doesn?t seem as effective as throwing wood on the fire all day long to keep the metabolism burning. To each his or her own though. If you hit your correct calorie count throughout the day and do your cardio and weight training you will make progress.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 17, 2019)

JJB1 said:


> Small frequent meals plus daily cardio and weight lifting 5 days a week works best for me for cutting up.



That's great! I think I should try your "weight lifting 5 days a week" and hope for the best.


----------

